# My new "Weezer" Pup



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is a pic. of "Bodey" the new pup I picked up yesterday in Wisc.
This pup spent 18 hours Sat. traveling, 4 hours in a motel room and 5 hours Sun. traveling and I never heard a peep out of him the whole trip. He was brought up from Tenn. with 2 other pups and I figured when we seperated them it would be a long trip home but so far he has been the calmest even tempered puppy I have been around. We'll see if it lasts 

Thanks hydo for helping stear me in the right direction.
[siteimg]4621[/siteimg]

First water retriever tonight  
[siteimg]4656[/siteimg]


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Beautiful pup! Good luck with your training.

Mike


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Congradulations on the beautiful lab pup, a charmer. You could just carry him around in a baby blanket.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

By accident, you have done the greatest thing you could with your new best friend - bond. By being with the pup CONSTANTLY for such an extended period time at the crucial beginning, you have cemented a bond that will pay dividends for the rest of your lives. Congrats...


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice looking pup - congrats.

I just picked up a new pup today also. So far so good.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> been the calmest even tempered puppy


Yip, you had to go purchase one of those high-end, hot field trial breedings. Your dogs pedigree rates right up their with some of the best trial dogs in the nation. He will be even tempered, but a switch will get flipped when it's time to pick up birds. Perfect!

I just picked up a 7 week old pup myself over the weekend. He sounds a lot like yours. He is laid back, but he does like catching clipped pigeons, and even jumped in the lake already for a swim. He is out of FC/AFC Cosmo and a Master Hunter ***** out of NFC Prize. Everything I see in him so far, I like.

Happy Training!

Hydro


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

All I can say is so far I am very impressed with this pup, he has been in the water 2 times, is not affraid of anything, is very quiet in his crate, loves everybody, today he went to the door two times to go out. I know it is early but couldn't resist any longer and tossed a couple of bumpers for him today and he raced out and raced back with it  And yet he is a very calm puppy. He's laying in my lap as I type this.

I was a little hesitant going with a "HOT" field trial breeding but I'm did, I think FT dogs are some of the smartest most biddable dogs out there.

Hydro- Congrats on the new puppy, talk about "HOT" rumor has it that Cosmo throws some of the hottest pups out there, I hope you can handle him J/K you better post up some pics so we al can see.. Thanks again if it wasn't for guys like you giving good advice I might have never went this direction..........................................................................


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> rumor has it that Cosmo throws some of the hottest pups out there


Yes, that is true - but I like a lot of dog. So far so good however. He slept through his first night in the crate without a peep, that is quite rare. Everything you have said about your pup sounds just like mine, really well adjusted!

Well, congrats again. I will post some puppy picks when I get time.

Hydro


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

hydro would you be getting your pup from Crossroads in Owatonna Minn.?


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Nope,

I purchased this pup from a Hunt Tester from WI. He has a really nice MH ***** that whelped these pups. I purchased the pup mostly because of the *****. I have seen her run many times, she is awsome.

Hydro- who looks at the mother first, the father second, and puts very little stock in the grandparents.


----------

